# What a difference 30 yrs makes. *REPOST*



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

30 yrs difference 
For the younger bunch, here's what a difference 30 yrs makes.

30 YEAR DIFFERENCE: 

1970: Long Hair 
2000: Longing for Hair 

1970: KEG 
2000: EKG 

1970: Acid rock 
2000: Acid reflux 

1970: Moving to Calif. because it's cool 
2000: Moving to Calif. because it's warm 

1970: Growing pot 
2000: Growing pot belly 

1970: Watching John Glenn's historic flight with your parents 
2000: Watching John Glenn's historic flight with your kids 

1970: Trying to look like Marlon Brando or Liz Taylor 
2000: Trying NOT to look like Marlon Brando or Liz Taylor 

1970: Our President's struggle with Fidel 
2000: Our President's struggle with fidelity 

1970: Killer weed 
2000: Weedkiller 

1970: Hoping for a BMW 
2000: Hoping for a BM 

1970: The Grateful Dead 
2000: Dr. Kevorkian 

1970: Getting out to a new, hip joint 
2000: Receiving a new hip joint 

1970: Rolling Stones 
2000: Kidney stones 

1970: Being called into the principal's office 
2000: Calling the principal's office 

1970: Screw the system 
2000: Upgrade the system 

1970: Taking acid 
2000: Taking antacid 

1970: Passing the drivers test 
2000: Passing the vision test 

What a difference 30 years can make!


----------

